# Looking to buy a weanling! Please critique possible buys!



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

I am looking for a weanling with good bloodlines to show halter with. I'm not the best at conformation, so any opinions would be great! =]

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1460528 - Junes Shinin Sundown

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1454707 - Ima Cool Rookie pending

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1456853 - Lilly

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1408144 - Jackie O

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1454153 - This Rounds on Me

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1452185 - Count The Loot

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1452294 - 2009 APHA chestnut SPB filly

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1450314 - AMD Steel James - APHA/AQHA Grulla Colt

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1449804 - LJ Tru Blue Jules

Also a colt by a son of Zips Chocolate Chip out of a Mark My Spot mare.. this is the only pic I have of him.


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

pic of that last colt I talked about..


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

based on pedigree, Ima Cool Rookie and Lilly have the best halter breeding (or at least they have halter names that i recognize lol). But based on looks i think i like the 2009 APHA Chestnut SPB Filly. On color definantly the grulla colt, i really like him, lots of foundtaion. But i dont know about halter hmmmm. Well thats my opinions lol. Out of the two halter bred ones i like lilly the best... i think lol.


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know much about conformation or halter but I like Lilly best 
Then I think I'd pick Jackie O after her.
Hope I helped a little.. lol


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Ima Cool Rookie seems a tad ill-proportioned to me.
Lilly has nice, straight legs, and a great pedigree.
Jackie O has nice legs, well proportioned.
Count The Loot has nice legs, but has a pencil neck, which I personally dislike.
AMD Steel James is flashy, and looks like he has a great build for gaming, unfortunately the pictures they have of him make it hard to know what his leg conformation is like..
All in all, Lilly seems like the betst choice out of them for halter conformation wise, but AMD Steel James will catch the judges attention, and in a crowded class with 15 other horses that can be a really good thing. It also depends on whether you would show them halter and sell, or keep the horse afterwards.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Shame you are across the country - I have my 7 month old IF AQHA weanling up for sale.
He is by "The Two Timing Kid" out of a granddaughter of both "Zippo Pat Bars" (top) AND "Blondies Dude" (bottom). 

I am asking $6000 OBO for him.
His breeding fee was $1000.

















I have a thread going on him in breeding if anyone would like to help name him :lol:


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Of the ones you listed, I like the grulla the best.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I liked Junes Shinin Sundown and Grulla the most... I guess I'm weird.... Lol!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the last three babies with attached links (not the very last one, but the filly, the grullo and the painted filly)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like this rounds on me, but I would still like to see more pictures of him. He is tall, handsome, gots some chorme, a decent pedigree, I think he would make an excellent horse.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Jackie O, This rounds on Me and the Grullo Stud Colt all have very nice bloodlines but not what you'd want for halter. As most of their breeding is reining stock.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

I personally like the looks of Jackie O. She has nice straight legs, nice shoulder, nice level back. I personally like the higher head set but that's just me. If I had a pic between the foals, given her pedigree.. I would go with her. Ofcourse I dont show and she would mostly be for pleasure.


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Wow... I didn't know this thread was still going!

Well, I went a completely different route and fell in love with a colt with a non-picture ad! lol

Here is a thread with some pictures and videos of him...

=]

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-first-weanling-3-a-36592/


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

I like Junes Shinin Sundown, but, then again, I _hate_ QH halter horses. I think they are _sooooo_ ugly. See you've already chosen one anyway.


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

Yea, I'm not really looking for a halter horse like those big QH's on steriods... lol

I'm just looking for a weanling I can show in halter until he is older, when he is old enough I plan on showing all-around.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

dominoschica said:


> Yea, I'm not really looking for a halter horse like those big QH's on steriods... lol
> 
> I'm just looking for a weanling I can show in halter until he is older, when he is old enough I plan on showing all-around.


I probably like him 'cause he looks more TB-ish than most QH weanlings.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd go for the 5th or the 7th one, but that's just me.


----------

